# White Snow and Winter Marring - Back to Black - Pic Heavy!



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

As a daily driver the winter left a few issues on SaTTan's paintwork. Several close encounters with the grit spreaders and a few waterless washes to keep the salt down left a number of stone chips that look like snow (or dandruff) on the Ebony and a lot of marring to the panels. I have issues with marring on the Audi paint hard to compound but marrs with a drying cloth :?: :?:









Wash Marring








Grime and stone chips..








































Red Berry Wheel Cleaner
















APC on the stone chip areas to move the wax and other muck out of the chips.
























No Touch Snow Foam after 20 minutes
























Some pics to show Snow Foam works...









































More to follow


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Now for the two bucket wash...
























Some more marring and a few car park scratches








After drying....








Much marring on the panels....   
























Front end is a magnet for chips   








































Time to clean up...all my applied wax and Blacklight is coming off 








Along with any tar and sealant...









More soon folks....


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Now I have done Dr Colorchip before. None of the marks are worth a respray but the 'snow' ruins the metallic 'burst'.
























Thats the OMG what have I done moment. Road rash and paint in methods used on front end, bonnet and rear arches.
Next have to remove the marring so in with the rotary, a finishing pad and V38 (first time with the CG polishes).








Dink in the sill and marring on panels.
























Now in with the Dr Colorchip compound and V38 to finish....took hours   
















Looking better?
























The pad on the right was RED when I started??









Almost at the end now...


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Now the solution to my marring issue was Lime prime on a finishing pad..
















So this is the paint clean but no wax yet stage... 
never going to loose all the marring but it looking good?















































Now Pete's 53 wax applied by hand...generous?









Dinners Up so finals in a while......


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Wait an hour and then the shining!!! 
Gel Trimed the tyres and wheelwax applied during the wait.
















Did under the bonnet, all the shuts and boot channels too...
























































































Light was going so the last shots are poor







ips 








Dandruff snow snow chips gone, marring gone, looking much blacker than ebony...
Might try some glamour shots tomorrow?


----------



## Adren4line (Jan 16, 2012)

Stunning m8.


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Ta

Such a nice day it had to be done


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Nothing quite like black when shiny! 8) 8)


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Absolute dedication MR Typhhon [smiley=dude.gif] looks superb ,the best colour by a mile! [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Seriously good effort, I'm planning a session in a couple of months. It's well worth the effort with results like that, well done [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

If anyone is interested...

Meguiars NXT Shampoo & NXT Glass Cleaner

Chemical Guys:
No Touch Snow Foam
Redberry Wheel Cleaner
V38 Polish Compound
Petes 53
Speedwipe detailer
Gel Trim Restorer
Hex Logic Black and Red Machine Polishing pads
Hybrid V7 Detailer 
Bare Bones (under the wheel arches)

Just the Tonic tar remover - Autobrite
Poorboys Wheel Wax

Ebay Isopropyl Alcohol & Silverline Rotary Polisher

Distilled water to dilute the Isopropyl, wheel cleaner and speedwipe

Dr Colorchip Road Rash Kit (vehicle specific)

& dozens of microfibre cloths including 2 'wookie' skins...


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

well done and good post very i formative, not a 5 minute job is it 

tell me more about "Dr Colorchip Road Rash Kit" please, is it a touch up procedure or rub on or what?


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

http://drcolorchip.com/

Its basically tough nail varnish! :lol: :lol: 
Works better than 'blooby' touch up paints

You need your paint code as their data base is a bit light for European cars. 

It can be dabbed on for little chips (road rash) or painted in for proper chips.
The road rash kit is about $60 with matched paint, compound, cloths, brushes and paint sticks but you have to add postage to the UK so about $100 delivered.

Preparation is the hard work it just drops out if you have wax or sealant in the dinks so key is getting the chips clean hence my APC, shampoo, iso and spirit cleaners. You know if its not clean as the stuff will simply not stick in the chips.
Its suggested to clay the car before hand.
Apply thin and smear so minimum 'bumps' unlike touch up kit.
This is the OMG moment as you paint work will look ruined.
Leave for hour (up to 2) or so to dry then use the 'solution' to remove the excess.
Leave for another hour (ideally longer) then I machine polish the whole area with a finishing compound.
It bonds to the paint and the primer and sets firm. Well prepared it is expected to last over 7 years as its a bit 'softer' that normal paint and clearcoat but by then its got a whole load of new chip mates that need doing anyway.

The kit will do the whole front end 3-4 time in my experience. Its also pretty good on light scratches but not I regret keying.

Other people have used Humbrol paints to the same effect. Just have to pick the right one and compound after 2-3 days.

If the chips are really bad this will only 'mask' but most of mine are of the road rash type and the finish is most pleasing.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

brilliant , thanks for that , Ive little 'rash' after 31k but a few chips which I will investigate further, 8)


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Just a few glam shots...dull day today...


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

so fresh and so clean!


----------

